# Netzteilrechner das perfekte Netzteil finden !



## Patrick_87 (26. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
da hier ja jede Woche mehrfach Themen eröffnet werden wie:

"passt Netzteil xy für mein System" 
"welches Netzteil für Grafikkarte xy"
"wieviel Watt für CPU xyz.."

Anscheinend wissen viele User noch nicht das es dafür spezielle Netzteilrechner gibt wie von Bequiet , oder Netzteilrechner.net. Dort kann man genau angeben was verbaut werden soll und bekommt passende Netzteile vorgeschlagen.
Bei Bequiet bekommt man sogar direkt passende Netzteile vorgeschlagen , allerdings nur von Bequiet selbst natürlich 
Vielleicht sollte man mal einen Thread anpinnen , so wäre jedem User schnell geholfen und man könnte sich jede Woche zwei oder drei Threads sparen in denen immer wieder das gleiche gefragt wird   

Hier mal zu den Rechnern:

Netzteil Kalkulator - Rechner fuer leise PSUs von be quiet!

Oder

Netzteilrechner (PC-Netzteil): Watt-Rechner mit ueber 710 Teilen (aktuell)

Oder

MSI Deutschland

Viel Spaß beim Rechnen


----------



## _Berge_ (26. Juni 2019)

Finde es nicht gut einen User der evtl keine Ahnung hat diese Rechner zu zeigen und zu sagen "mach Mal selbst" , denn:

Woher soll er wissen daß das alles stimmt?

Woher kommen Empfehlungen? (Ausser beim bequiet Rechner)

So entweder kauft der User einen Chinaböller, steht ja immerhin 500 oder 700w drauf und dann geht der Rechner hoch.


Oder es entsteht ein neuer Thread... Aber da wird's schwierig die User zu überzeugen dass 500w vollkommen reichen, wenn der Netzteilrechner plötzlich 700w ausspuckt.


Wie im anderen Thread geschrieben deinen tollen Rechner rechnen nicht sehr korrekt, der bequiet Rechner sagt mir ich hätte einen Bedarf von 942w und der von netzteilrechner.de sagt mir sogar ich bräuchte 1086w.... Regel Brauch ich unter Vollast 790w und mein straight Power 11 850 hat noch nie abgeschaltet trotz OC


Bei Netzteilen geht es auch oft um Erfahrungswerte, nicht jeder Hersteller ist gut, nicht jede Modell reihe

Gibt einiges zu beachten und daher finde ich es gut dass User nachfragen statt irgendein 1000w Böller für 20€ aus der Grabbekiste zu kaufen


Man muss oft einfach vom größten DAU ausgehen, da fallen sich wiederholenden Themen leicht


----------

